
​Linus Torvalds is back in charge of Linux - doener
https://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvalds-is-back-in-charge-of-linux/
======
kelnos
This seems... a bit fast. Years (decades?) of bad behavior can't be changed in
a month.

~~~
OpenBSD-reich
If Linus really has been nerfed, at least there's still The Supreme Lord Theo
[de Raadt]. :^)

~~~
nil_pointer
For now. It seems like only a matter of time until the same thing happens
again.

